# Pulmonary Hypertension



## cld (May 28, 2009)

DX's are listed as:
CHF- Systolic
Pulmonary Hypertension
HTN
Would 402.91;428.20;401.9 be used 
or
416.8; 428.20;401.9
When is it appropriate to use 416.8 and 402.91?

Thanks for your help.
cld


----------



## mitchellde (May 28, 2009)

It would be 416.8 and 428.20, the 401 excludes the use of the 416 and once you code the 402 you would not need the 401.  You code the 402 and 416 together if he states hypertensive heart failure with pulmonary hypertension.


----------

